# Oysters?



## carpet crawler (May 2, 2013)

Can anyone ID? I have found oysters before but they were more white on the top not light brown.Thanks!


----------



## ckorte (Oct 8, 2014)

Look like oysters to me. They are usually that color in the colder months and more white in the summer. Those pictures are from the same tree left is in the fall and right was Wednesday.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Are they good ?


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

What do they taste like


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

I like these


----------



## sharky597 (Apr 6, 2013)

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 1830
> I like these


Chicken of the woods are delicious. Right up there with morels and hens. Oysters taste a lot like regular button mushrooms to me. Really mild compared to the others.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Oystes are very good, almost buttery. They are good sauteed, but I like them for cream of mushroom soup. They have enough body to hold up to the long cook. Also are excellent choice for freezing to use in soups in cold winter months. My two cents. Best to use when snow white though, longer they age and darker they get, less fresh they taste.


----------



## ckorte (Oct 8, 2014)

Look at my picture up above there are small fresh ones with the dark brown color they are different color depending on temperatures. If they start turning yellow underneath is when they are getting old.


----------



## carpet crawler (May 2, 2013)

We ate em up Saturday and Sunday with asparagus and leeks!Thet were great! Thanks for the replies!


----------

